# Kitless Questions



## EricRN (Sep 18, 2019)

Folks,  I would like to try kitless pens.  I've only ever turned pens from kits and I have a couple questions.  (Warning:  I haven't checked out the library here yet. I know there are some great resources and I definitely intend to peruse it for topics of usefulness.  But thought I'd get these questions up.)

I was thinking I'd start small, maybe by omitting the finial for the cap or body (or both) and instead turning my own.  I'd then use the center band, clip, and nib from a kit that I like.  That way, I could probably just glue the finial to the cap/body, perhaps with a small tenon sliding into the brass tube to keep everything aligned.  I wouldn't have to worry about threads then, and I could just refill the pen by unscrewing the nib.  Do folks think that would work?  Any hiccups with this approach that I don't have the foresight to see right now?  Are there any particular mandrels or styles of kitless mandrels that work well (and have a lot of flexibility in terms of configuration)?  I just don't know what to look for.

And, for when the day comes that I start threading my own sections and what-not--do folks use brass tubes for kitless or do they simply thread the inside of the blank?  I would assume the latter, because it doesn't seem like a brass tube glued into the blank would really thread all that well (unless the tube was thick enough to accept the whole thread), but thought I'd ask.


----------



## shimniok (Sep 18, 2019)

I'll be watching this thread closely  my knowledge of pen turning is just about nil, but your plan sounds great to me! [emoji3]

It will be quite awhile before I attempt a fountain pen but when I do, I will probably follow your strategy and work up to making a simple design. 

My lathe isn't equipped for thread cutting so I am leaning towards using multi start taps and die for the cap and single start for section and barrel if possible. Or friction fit like Esterbrook J pens.


----------



## bmachin (Sep 18, 2019)

Best advice I can give:

Buy this book:





						The Pen Turner's Bible: The Art of Creating Custom Pens: Richard Kleinhenz: 9780941936613: Amazon.com: Gateway
					

The Pen Turner's Bible: The Art of Creating Custom Pens [Richard Kleinhenz] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. <DIV>Featuring more than 25 pen projects and using the latest hardware kits on the market, this helpful how-to book journeys from turning basic ballpoint pens to...



					www.amazon.com
				




Watch these videos:










Take a look in the library and search the site.

Hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 18, 2019)

Eric, Kitless is just what it implies. NO kit parts! Except sometimes for use of a clip & ink system. No tubes. Most of us use threads, but if you want to use glue, then try out what you have described, and show it to everybody. Be brave, and make it work. I have pieces laying in my shop, that didn't work out, but kept going. I've made mandrels, and some friends have made mandrels for me. You can make your own too if you need them. 

My opinion....you've described your idea of making your pen. Make the pen! And please let us know how it turned out. Better yet, start on it step by step, and if you get stumped, post a question (with a photo if you can) there are plenty of kitless guys here now who are glad to help. 

I'm interested in seeing what you create!


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 18, 2019)

You might check out a post from today by rb_ab_penman, titled Bolt Action..............    He has an excellent tutorial attached on how he replaced part of the kit with a shell casing and bullet.


----------



## More4dan (Sep 18, 2019)

The more challenging parts is picking the right threads and dimensions so everything “stacks up” and works together with leaving enough wall thickness for strength. I have a metal lathe that can cut threads but I’ve found using taps and dies with holder/guides that fit in the tail stock is the way to go. Metric dies with finer threads are a better choice. You will need a minimum of the cap thread being 2 mm larger than the front section thread if you use a 0.75 or 0.80 pitch. For a #5 fountain pen nib I can use a 9mm x 0.75 thread for the front section to pen body. For the cap to body, the smallest thread I can use is 11mm x 0.75 or 0.8. Larger sizes will work. Good taps are available here: www.victornet.com. Look under. Metric Taps and Metric Dies. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Fred Bruche (Sep 18, 2019)

Somewhere along my way to kitless country I made a few of these









						Blingless Harvest Pen Kit - Timberbits - Made in Taiwan
					

Blingless Harvest Pen Kit - Timberbits - Made in Taiwan




					www.timberbits.com
				




And I agree with the warning statement... "If you need instructions for these kits - please don't purchase them. There are no instructions for these pen kits, challenge yourself and push past the normal turning experience. Hard to turn and make, but the end result is worth the pain"


----------



## jalbert (Sep 19, 2019)

Do what Bill said: Buy the book. It has everything you need to get started in one place.


----------

